# Help with FoneLab



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Hi is there anyone out there who knows a lot about the FoneLab App for recovering stuff from an Iphone. I bought the software but when I hook my kids phone up it starts analyzing it but stops at about 10% and get an error message that it failed and to reconnect the phone and retry. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully this link might help https://www.fonelab.com/help/fonelab-cannot-detect-ios-device.html


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> Hopefully this link might help https://www.fonelab.com/help/fonelab-cannot-detect-ios-device.html


Thanks, I'm all set. There was an issue going on at school where a kid was being group bullied through text chains. My son said he didn't join in on anything and tried to stop it. He had deleted the chain so I was trying to check on it. Couldn't get Fonelab to work but heard from the principal that my son had told everyone to knock it off in the text chain and it stopped shortly after. 

It was a trust but verify situation.


----------

